# Lighting My 10g



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm planning to set up a 10g growout tank for plants and shrimp(s). Since I am on a tight budget, I was thinking about getting a Coralife 20" Aqualight Power Compact retrokit from Big Als Online. 

I wanted to get the AH Supply 36watt Bright Kit, but i'm afraid i'll need CO2 for the tank. I want this tank to be maintained less as possible. And I don't think I could afford the kit at this time.

If I were to get the Coralife light fixture, what bulbs do you guys recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You can do the Ah supply with diy co2, if you wanted. I consider my 72 watts over my 10g higher maintenance.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm...I was thinking about that, but the AH Supply 36watt Bright Kit will cost about $70 or so ish.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i will save u a lot of money.

go to walmart and pick up their 20" incandescent hood fixture for $18.00

walk over to the lighting section and get yourself some ge daylights screw in cf's (26w) or some lights of america 6500k (25w) daylights cf's for $7.00.

that's 5wpg supporting a 10g. save you some money if your just growing out.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm... I'm thinking of making this an open top tank, makes it easier to manage the plants. How is the lighting doing for you?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Those screw-in bulbs will put out about half the light they're rated for since their design is so inefficient. So that's ~2.5 WPG over a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I used a 2x15w NO fixture (made by GE) over a 10g several moons ago. Worked pretty dang well. I still have it. If you want it (cheap), PM me. It sits perfectly on top of a 10g tank. This tank is open top.


----------

